# Music disabled



## Sammy S (Feb 27, 2016)

I have an iphone and play music from original music app that comes with iphone 6


Problem is every time I get a new ping, music is disabled and I have to open up the music app and hit play.



Is there a way to fix this or prevent uber app from stopping music


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Use "hey Siri " to restart music


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

The Uber Partner app has temporary control over music thanks to the Spotify integration. Just use Hey Siri as explained above or swipe up from the bottom edge to show the music controls.


----------



## hch (Feb 26, 2016)

yes i have the same problem too. i dont understand the hey siri thing. like is there a way to configure it so every time something happens in the uber app it doesnt pause the music???


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

hch said:


> yes i have the same problem too. i dont understand the hey siri thing. like is there a way to configure it so every time something happens in the uber app it doesnt pause the music???


No, because the Uber Partner app has the ability to control the music for two reasons: (1) to allow it to make the beeping noise when a ping comes through and (2) to play the pax's annoying selection of emo screamo music via the Spotify integration.

"Hey Siri" is a feature in iOS where you can say "Hey Siri" out loud and she will start listening for a command. When the music stops, say, "Hey Siri" and wait for her to acknowledge you, then ask her to resume the music.


----------



## hch (Feb 26, 2016)

o i c


----------



## bdriven (Jan 9, 2016)

Sammy S said:


> I have an iphone and play music from original music app that comes with iphone 6
> 
> Problem is every time I get a new ping, music is disabled and I have to open up the music app and hit play.
> 
> Is there a way to fix this or prevent uber app from stopping music


Same things happens when I'm listening to Spotify and I turn the Uber app on; my music stops playing. Ugh.


----------



## Sammy S (Feb 27, 2016)

so what command do you say ?
do you say start the music, resume the music, play music ,..... ?


I tried few of them , none actually makes the phone play the music automatically.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Sammy S said:


> so what command do you say ?
> do you say start the music, resume the music, play music ,..... ?
> 
> I tried few of them , none actually makes the phone play the music automatically.


Hey Siri - Play 
Hey Siri - Resume

You have to wait for Siri to respond acknowledge that you have told her to listen


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Sammy S said:


> so what command do you say ?
> do you say start the music, resume the music, play music ,..... ?
> 
> I tried few of them , none actually makes the phone play the music automatically.


It's probably your accent..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sammy S said:


> I have an iphone and play music from original music app that comes with iphone 6
> 
> Problem is every time I get a new ping, music is disabled and I have to open up the music app and hit play.
> 
> Is there a way to fix this or prevent uber app from stopping music


Register your car stereo with " touchtunes".
The app that lets you control over 60,000 jukeboxes in bars and restaurants . . .


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Sammy S said:


> I have an iphone and play music from original music app that comes with iphone 6
> 
> Problem is every time I get a new ping, music is disabled and I have to open up the music app and hit play.
> 
> Is there a way to fix this or prevent uber app from stopping music


I've been driving two years I never had anyone try to use that Uber Spotify thing they always ask me for an aux cord and do it from their own phones


----------



## Sammy S (Feb 27, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> I've been driving two years I never had anyone try to use that Uber Spotify thing they always ask me for an aux cord and do it from their own phones


Same here

350 trips and not even one request for the spotify.

They should Remove the damn service, it's just annoying and nobody wants it


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Google bought Songza a while ago, it was Waze for music and they recently tossed it and combined it with their Play Music app. Great app, get the update though.


----------



## Sammy S (Feb 27, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Google bought Songza a while ago, it was Waze for music and they recently tossed it and combined it with their Play Music app. Great app, get the update though.


I looked for it but its not available on apple store


----------



## Chris Moses (May 16, 2016)

Sammy S said:


> so what command do you say ?
> do you say start the music, resume the music, play music ,..... ?
> 
> I tried few of them , none actually makes the phone play the music automatically.





Sammy S said:


> I have an iphone and play music from original music app that comes with iphone 6
> 
> Problem is every time I get a new ping, music is disabled and I have to open up the music app and hit play.
> 
> Is there a way to fix this or prevent uber app from stopping music


Ziggy's answer does work. 
I've been sooooooo fustrated by this as well for awhile now and just went to this post. I tried Ziggy's recommendation and it works. Thanks
"Hey Siri" allows us to ask Siri questions hands free without having to hold the button.
This is how to se up "hey Siri" 
Go to general, then Siri then turn on "hey Siri". It will have you say words so it will recognize your voice.
Once this is set up then when an open app turns off the music just say "hey Siri" then wait a couple seconds to see the words hey Siri on screen and then say "resume music" and it will start playing your music again. Atleast Apple Music. I haven't tried it with Pandora yet.
Good luck


----------



## Chris Moses (May 16, 2016)

Ziggy said:


> Hey Siri - Play
> Hey Siri - Resume
> 
> You have to wait for Siri to respond acknowledge that you have told her to listen


Ziggy's thanks. It worked. Finnnnnnnnnnslly ugh


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Chris Moses said:


> Ziggy's thanks. It worked. Finnnnnnnnnnslly ugh


Ya know one of the things I love most about Uber leaving Austin ... no problems with the audio ... as every other TNC app seems to work flawlessly with the audio. AND I don't have pax asking me to play their fuber spotify list.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Once I realized the app seriously does this, I just grabbed my old phone (any MP3 player would do) and now it controls the tunes.


----------



## pacman38 (Jun 20, 2017)

I solved the problem yesterday after much research.

Just click on this link and follow the directions. It's apparent to me that Uber doesn't like other music services than Pandora, because Google music play and spotify keeps getting shut down when Uber app is started up. So after finding this site, I can now finally play my music..my preference is "Instru-Metal" ha ha, and do UberEats at the same time.

NOTE: When prompted to which one to choose to start the service...DO NOT PICK UBER, PICK GOOGLE, because if you choose Uber, all you will get is Uber, not Pandora. So pick any other method than Uber. I don't know why they even have that as an option because it doesn't do anything..lol

Link is below...

https://www.uber.com/drive/music/


----------



## pacman38 (Jun 20, 2017)

I-finally-solved-the-problem-yesterday...Every-time-the-uber-app-would-open-the-music-would-pause...So-I-went-to-my-Metro-pcs-store-and-she-told-me-I-had-my-WIFI-on,and-that-was-causing-the-problem,-and-she-was-right.

I-finally-solved-the-problem-yesterday...Every-time-the-uber-app-would-open-the-music-would-pause...So-I-went-to-my-Metro-pcs-store-and-she-told-me-I-had-my-WIFI-on,and-that-was-causing-the-problem,-and-she-was-right.


----------

